# Server Keeps Shutting Down



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

PowerEdge 750 running windows servers 2003 standard. Looking at the logs, its the same issue
its done it 4 times now over today only
The reason supplied by user COATBRIDGE\Administrator for the last unexpected shutdown of this computer is: Other Failure: System Unresponsive
Reason Code: 0x8000005
Bug ID: 
Bugcheck String: 
Comment: 
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Any clues?

Cheers n advance


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't know off hand myself but this thread suggests
analizing the dump files to get more information.
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/winserverManagement/thread/dfa3c4bf-fde3-44f2-9907-0f96af316a6f/


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

since the OS is typically designed to reboot itself if it has any issues, having the server actually shutting down totally, would indicate to me that you have a possible hardware failure
CPU overheating would be the first thing to look at ( dirty heatsink ), (slow moving/not moving CPU fan ) etc...


----------

